# nullstelle



## teddy-exe (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Wir haben die Aufgabe bekommen, aus einer teilweise vorgegebenen xhtml eine Webseite zu erstellen, die mittels JS die Nullstellen berechnet...

Ich bin natürlich noch nicht fertig, und meine Datei macht mir Sorgen....

Die Fehlerüberprüfung klappt noch nicht...Obwohl sie eigentlich laufen müsste...

Und für das "Main" Programm habe ich noch gar keine Ahnung...bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...


Die Dateien sind im Anhang...Mit der Xhtml-endung sollte das ganze browserfähig sein...xhtml-dateien sind nur hier unzulässig beim hochladen


----------



## Noctarius (16. Mai 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

Java != JavaScript


----------



## teddy-exe (16. Mai 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
> 
> Java != JavaScript



Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich habe eure FAQ schon gelesen. Daher habe ich auch im Bereich: 


> Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript


 geschrieben
Und in deinem Link findet sich folgender Satz:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass euch hier jemand hilft ist ziemlich gering, aber manchmal weiß doch jemand Rat!



Darum habe ich trotzdem hier geschrieben....


----------



## Noctarius (16. Mai 2011)

War auch nur noch einmal als Hinweis  Nicht böse gemeint *g*

Sind ja trotzdem Leute hier, die JS können. Gehört halt zu Webanwendungen meistens dazu


----------



## teddy-exe (16. Mai 2011)

na dann warte ich mal


----------

